# Teen Phase- Length?



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Part 2 of my Teenage Phase Poll. How long did it last?


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I had a dog behaviourist out for a home consult today. Best money ever spent. Bear is still in this phase, and he is going through retraining because of it. He's 16 months old. Basically, he is on super high energy constantly and approaches everything with over exuberance. He is going to be learning how to control his impulses. Watch this space....:|


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Uhm.... I hope Bertie adjusts in the next 2 months or so... based on what he's doing. 

With past dogs (Danny and Sammy), the teenage phase lasted until they were older. Sammy was 4-7 years old. Danny was 3-4 years old.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Pebbles still acts like a puppy. She is about 1-1/2 years old. Barkley acts like one too sometimes. He's over 4.

All of our Goldens (5 now) have always seemed to act like puppies until they hit 2 or more. That's been our experience.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bumping Up!


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

A year here and still in the teenage phase


----------



## Mollymoo (Mar 7, 2012)

Molly is 20 months and still has the zoomies she is calming down now though as the quiet times are slowly taking over from the mad times.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ellie is 14 months. She still has her teenage rebellion, even if she can do advanced obedience! She will be a little obstinate when she's tired. She grumbles and barks at the boys when they eat in front of her at the coffee table. She'll grab the leash if you aren't looking and run with it. She can be a little goofy at times, but we love this silly girl!

Beau, my older dog, still gets the zoomies at 10. He got a new lease on puppyhood when Ellie joined our family, and I think it brought out some of the puppy still left in him!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Not sure how to answer this! Pixie is now 1 year and 3 months and still as a pup as the first day! She can now have calm moments, but I guess we taught her that! She never had the teen brat period though (fingers crossed).


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks guys for your responses! 

One question- I don't consider acting like a puppy or doing zoomies to be the "teenage" phase, which I thought was basically being stubborn and not doing things you want or rebelling against you when they know better. Am I wrong? Yogi has a lot of puppy behavior, but it's what I expect for his age and always thought it normal (zoomies when excited, excessive greetings, etc).


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

With Bentley it is more about rebelling. He will do something that he absolutely knows he's not allowed to do then look at me and, I swear I'm not imagining this, he will actually laugh at me! I have to turn my head because it is so adorable but I can't let him get away with this stuff.
I believe :crossfing that we're on the other side of the worst of it but he took his shenanigans to a whole new level for awhile there.

He had a lot of selective hearing issues but that seems to have cleared up. Now at least he will acknowledge that he heard me before trotting off into his kingdom. 

It really does remind me of a toddler that understands he's not allowed to touch the vase but continues to reach for it everyday just to see if the rules are still in effect. 

I have noticed that he tried to do the same to Ky, she would tell him no and he would try again. That didn't last long though because she explained to him in no uncertain terms that she is not playing. He's very respectful of her now. I need lessons from Ky 

Good luck :wave:


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'd say Harry started really showing teenage behavior about a month or so ago. ... and judging from this morning's atrocious jumping/leash biting episode on our walk when I told him he couldn't play with the dog who charged out of his yard at us (his owner was right behind him), he's still smack dab in the middle of it. :doh: Because of this morning's behavior, he just got an extra long manners lesson when my neighbor came over. I'm happy to say he passed this afternoon's lesson with flying colors. The test will come on this evening's walk when we hit a distraction. :crossfing


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

I am interested in other people's responses to this question as well. Good thread. 



Dallas Gold said:


> Thanks guys for your responses!
> 
> One question- I don't consider acting like a puppy or doing zoomies to be the "teenage" phase, which I thought was basically being stubborn and not doing things you want or rebelling against you when they know better. Am I wrong? Yogi has a lot of puppy behavior, but it's what I expect for his age and always thought it normal (zoomies when excited, excessive greetings, etc).


If acting like a puppy and doing zoomies is the teen phase, then they are in their teen phase since the day you bring them home! Lol  I thought the teen phase referred to being rebellious and disobeying commands they previously obeyed really well. 

Ben was turning into such a great puppy until around 8 months. He started being super naughty and would think about obeying then ignore me! I felt like I had to begin training all over again. He is now about 17 months and he is a good boy again and rarely disobeys; but because of that I do think he's still in the teen phase somewhat. But nothing close to what it used to be. I think training and consistency has a lot to do with overcoming the teen phase. Ben is my first dog so I'm definitely not the best trainer. We're getting there though! 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

